# Obama Administration To Halt Execution of Illegal!



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

:banghead:
The Obama Administration is taking the unusual step of trying to halt the execution of a Mexican citizen who has been sentenced to die for the brutal kidnapping, rape and murder of a 16-year-old girl more than 16 years ago.

U.S. authorities want to delay Humberto Leal Garcia's execution --scheduled for Thursday -- for up to six months to give Congress time to consider legislation that would directly affect his case.

The federal government rarely intervenes in state death penalty cases.

Leal, a 38-year-old from Monterrey, Mexico, wasn't told he could contact the Mexican consulate after his arrest-something his lawyer's argue is mandatory under international law.

The U.N. High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay has also appealed to Texas Gov. Rick Perry to call off the lethal injection.

"The lack of consular assistance and advice raises concerns about whether or not Mr. Leal Garcia's right to a fair trial was fully upheld," said Rupert Colville, Pillay's spokesman.

The legislation would allow federal courts to review cases of condemned foreign nationals.

Last week, a U.S. District judge refused to stop the execution, and earlier this week the Texas Court of Criminal Appeals denied Leal's appeal and motion for a stay of execution.

Leal, who has lived in the United States since he was two years old, was sentenced to death in the 1994 rape and killing of Adria Sauceda of San Antonio.

The two met at a party, and at some point the teen, who was intoxicated, was placed in Leal's car and the two drove off.

A half hour later, Leal's brother showed up at the party and yelled that Leal had arrived home with blood on him, saying he had killed a girl. Police found Sauceda's nude body on a dirt road.

She was strangled and had bite marks on her body that matched Leal's teeth, according to prosecutors.

Leal is one of 51 Mexican nationals on death row in the U.S. who were never informed of their rights, according to the International Court of Justice.

The Obama Administration says in a 30-page brief that going ahead with the execution would result in "irreparable harm."

"That breach would have serious repercussions for United States foreign relations, law-enforcement and other cooperation with Mexico, and the ability of American citizens traveling abroad to have the benefits of consular assistance in the event of detention."
Obama Administration seeks to halt Texas execution of Mexican national, Humberto Leal Garcia


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

mtc said:


> I got banned from the Boston Herald for this:
> 
> WHAT IF - one of Obama's daughters was the victim of one of these violent shitbags?
> 
> NOT saying I wish, nothing like that - but WHAT IF it happened to one of them - would he feel the same or would he send in "Seal Team 6" ??


I think he would send in the Marines. :smug: Politicians don't really care about unrelated victims/families of crimes from these illegals. The care about the votes that will keep them in office. His administration is using this as a so-called "foreign relations" issue. I feel this will look good in the eyes of the Mexican voters come 2012.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

MARINECOP said:


> I feel this will look good in the eyes of the Mexican voters come 2012.


If an American raped and killed someone in a country with the death penalty, I'd cheer the execution, not support those who tried to stop it.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> If an American raped and killed someone in a country with the death penalty, I'd cheer the execution, not support those who tried to stop it.


Same here. Hang, shoot him, fry him, inject him, ect...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is his way to get the Spanish vote and im guessing the illgeal vote, when they become legal.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Same old story. 16 year old Adria Sauceda has NO rights. What does she need rights for? She's dead. Does that sound cruel to say? Sure, but the bizarre thought process of the the left created that culture of , oh dead? Tough shit!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Should have been put to death long ago.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Strap Obama right along side of him.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

douchebag took the dirt nap...Go TEXAS!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Texas has executed a Mexican-born man after the US supreme court and the state's governor, Rick Perry, spurned appeals from Barack Obama to spare the convicted murderer's life in order to protect US interests abroad.

Humberto Leal Garcia was executed by lethal injection for the rape and murder of a 16-year-old girl despite appeals of senior diplomats, military officials and prominent politicians who said the execution could jeopardise the lives of Americans.

Shortly before Leal was led into the death chamber in Huntsville the supreme court rejected by 5-4 an appeal from the White House to block the execution on the grounds it was in breach of an international convention governing the treatment of foreigners who are arrested and would therefore do "irreparable harm" to America's interests.

Humberto Leal Garcia executed in Texas despite White House appeal | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Chalk up another win for the brobama administration, right up there with closing Guantanamo and pulling troops out of Iraq


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Damn, Obama loses another crusade, unemployment is up once again, still no resolution on a budget and debt ceiling.......... Must be time for another vacation!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh Bummer:yellowcarded:

I guess Texas said, Eff you Mr. President GFY, and mind your own business.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nah nah nah nah,
Nah nah nahhh nahhhh,
HEY HEY HEYYYY,
GOOOOD-BYEEEE...


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

What an ASS, pandering and playing the vote for 2012.

Glad the shitstain is dead, hope he went kicking and screaming like the coward he is and suffered miserably.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I want to move to Texas when I retire.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mexican National Shouts 'Viva Mexico!' as He's Executed in Texas



As the lethal injection began taking effect, the Mexican National convicted of the brutal rape and killing of a teenage girl in 1995 shouted, "Viva Mexico!" just before he died at a Texas prison. 
Efforts by Humberto Leal's attorneys to halt the execution fell short, with the U.S. Supreme Court turning back a stay request and Texas Gov. Rick Perry refusing to grant a pardon. He was pronounced dead at 6:21 p.m. local time.

Read more: Mexican National Shouts 'Viva Mexico!' as He's Executed in Texas - FoxNews.com​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I want to move to Texas when I retire.


Lots of good critters to go hunt and kill in the Lone Star State.:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Mexican National Shouts 'Viva Mexico!' as He's Executed in Texas


I guess he showed us, huh?

Buh-bye, shitbag.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Another Happy Ending


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I would have liked it better if they forced this guy to eat a few pounds of candy, hung him up with rope and let the family of the victim and maybe a winner of a lottery hit him with sticks until he burst like a pinyata.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

This case was important not only for justice, but for the issue of state sovereignty. The federal government has no business interfering with a state's business unless there is a clear-cut constitutional issue.

Anyone remember the most ignored amendment of the Bill of Rights, the 10th?

"The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people".


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> This case was important not only for justice, but for the issue of state sovereignty. The federal government has no business interfering with a state's business unless there is a clear-cut constitutional issue.
> 
> Anyone remember the most ignored amendment of the Bill of Rights, the 10th?
> 
> "The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people".


Excellent point.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If he just stayed there, he'd still be Viva EN Mexico


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

what if it was obama's daughter ?

would he be so lenient ?

thank you Texas for standing up to this buffoon of a president .


----------

